# Topics > Robotics > Robotic parks, industrial parks, research parks, amusement parks, entertainment parks >  Incheon Robot Land, Incheon and Masan, South Korea

## Airicist

twitter.com/Robotland

----------


## Airicist

"Robot parks, a world first"

February 13, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Article "$182 Mil. Robot Park to Be Built in Masan"

by Kim Hyun-cheol
March 16, 2010

----------


## Airicist

INCHEON-RobotLand

Uploaded on Jan 17, 2012




> Robotland is a theme park incorporating robots as the theme.
> Its main functions are to accomodate an exhibition hall, robot experiential hall, 
> robotic R&D center, research institute and amusement facilities to create a robot cultural complex.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Land

Published on Mar 15, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot tourism coming soon to Korea: Masan Robot Land project finally breaks ground"

by Jong-Oh Park
January 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The ROBOT theme park: South Korea plans? 380m pounds attraction where visitors build their own droids and watch mechanical animals"

by Sarah Griffiths
January 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Land Theme Park Coming Soon! 

Published on Feb 5, 2014




> Masan Robot Land is being built in South Korea-- it's a $625 million theme park that will likely have a robot research development center, convention center, robot exhibition hall, and more robot-themed amusement! This comes at a time when Korea's robotics industry is explosively growing, in case you're wondering "why robots?" Would you visit a robot theme park? Are robots ingrained enough in pop culture for the park to be a success? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and special guest Grant Imahara (Mythbusters, Robotics Expert) discuss!

----------

